# Ginger will just not look at me!!!



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I did the best job I ever did on her face (although no perfect lol) btu for me good - and she made me work for it too! and now she makes me work to try and get a good picture of her looking at me with her beautiful amber eyes! Why won't she look at me! help someone! lol


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Attack her with a squeak toy and quick take the shot!!! :lol: :lol: :lol!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I need another person to help me ha ha


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she must be afraid of the camera - she's afraid of everything else lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww pamela, she hasn't signed a press release... 'no comment, no pictures...." LoL. 

What about a cookie? Can you make her sit and focus on a cookie and then take the picture? You'll have to hold the picture in one hand. Maybe get a really good cookie, something she doesnt get every day... chicken maybe?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job on their faces Pamela. I just love clean shaven muzzles.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Respect, I would guess that is what it is, if a dog respects you they will not look you in the eye. So she is just showing you that she knows you are the Alpha female.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

In obedience class they have to learn "watch me". Rufus hates that. It is very hard to get him to look at me.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

I can usually get belle to look at me by holding up a squeak toy and making it squeak.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Ginger , you did a good job on the shave  Try making a weird sound with your mouth that usually works for me


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A lot of dogs will not look at a camera (especially a large pro camera with a lens on it). The lens looks like a big scary eye and they don't really like it. Rather than trying to get her to look directly into the camera, try to get her to look just above the camera or just over your shoulder. Get your shot all set up and then either squeak a toy or throw a toy back over your shoulder. That will usually get them to look - especially throwing something.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I think I did the best job I ever did on her face (although no perfect lol) btu for me good - and she made me work for it too! and now she makes me work to try and get a good picture of her looking at me with her beautiful amber eyes! Why won't she look at me! help someone! lol


lol, a couple of mine refuse to look at the cam when Im taking pics. A real shame when you are looking for that lovely headshot. I usually do the sqeeky toy thing, most of the times I get the shot I want now


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> A lot of dogs will not look at a camera (especially a large pro camera with a lens on it). The lens looks like a big scary eye and they don't really like it. Rather than trying to get her to look directly into the camera, try to get her to look just above the camera or just over your shoulder. Get your shot all set up and then either squeak a toy or throw a toy back over your shoulder. That will usually get them to look - especially throwing something.


_This is good advice. Although Taffy will look directly at the lens, few animals will. When we took jester's mom's Doberman's pics she threw keys and we got some great shots._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, sorry!! She looks really good. Nice job!_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> I like Ginger , you did a good job on the shave  Try making a weird sound with your mouth that usually works for me


I tried! lol she has always been hard to get to look at me.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Great job on their faces Pamela. I just love clean shaven muzzles.


I thought so until I saw that I gave her razor burn! ouch! I feel so bad! I was using a new trimmer and didnt' realize how close it was - poor baby!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, you have a "fraidy cat" too, huh Pamela? We recently bought a globe and Shadow didn't want to have anything to do with it! lol He is also afraid of the broom and mop...oh, and ceiling fans when they are spinning ☺


----------

